# Does Oxygen kill algae?



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

Are high oxygen levels lethal or unhealthy for algae? Or can it at least slow or limit algae growth? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure how to answer this question. High water flow limits the growth of some algaes. But there are different species of algae that are problematic.

The real answer to algae problems is controlling nutrient input.


----------



## muffineatsfish (Jan 24, 2009)

*i would agree*

i would agree, from my experience wich is very limited, and it may not be much help or any help at all, but i had a big bubbler for my ten gallon tank, and i realy didnt see any issues , but then again i had this tank before i knew anything about biology or cycling or media filters, which im still limited on knowledge with, but i wouldnt see why it would be bad?


----------



## temptryst (Jan 22, 2009)

Algae growth increased the biochemical oxygen demand thus lowering the amount of oxygen in the water. AKA no to your first question. Pasfur is right about the limiting nutrients when it comes to slowing the growth.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Depends on the algea green algea actually creates oxygen then then there's brown slime algeas which are some times actually bacteria and those consume oxygen a nice solution is to provide avid light to discourage brown algeas and limiting nutrients in the water to stint it to a minimum. Personally i like green algae i just keep if off the front and sides with a scraper but incourage it on the back the fish enjoy eating it too. So to answer your question oxygen really has no affect on any type of algae.


----------

